# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  putovnica djeteta

## Riana

Odnosno, koji su sve dokumenti potrebni za izdavanje iste?
uz prosutnost oba roditelja...

----------

dve slike, rodni list i domovnica

----------


## Riana

znam da treba rodni list djeteta, slike, naravno, vjenčani list roditelja, ali domovnicu onda moramo vaditi.

trebaju sve biti novi dokumenti ili 6 mj stari ili?

----------

ja sam nosila stare... imas li ti muzevo prezime? neznam da treba vjencani list, ja ga nisam nosila...

----------


## Foška

imaš sve na webu: http://www.mup.hr/44.aspx
A što se tiče njihove informiranosti: don't worry! Jer iako nisam ni mijenjala ni dodavala išta svom prezimenu pri udaji, za mene su u MUPu znali da sam se i za koga vjenčala, a ja im to nisam dojavila   :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

evo, sad sam zvala na police (mogla sam i bez da zamaram forum)
treba, barem za 1,5 godina dijete, 2 slike, rodni list (stari) i jedan roditelj.

hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Foška

Nama su bili rekli da jedan roditelj predaje zahtjev za izdavanje u MUPu, a DRUGI roditelj mora putovnicu podignuti.
Tako se osiguravaju da jedan roditelj ne klizne van s djetetom, a opet ne dave da mora cijela obitelj dolaziti 2 puta.
Lijepo od njih.

----------


## Riana

> Nama su bili rekli da jedan roditelj predaje zahtjev za izdavanje u MUPu, a DRUGI roditelj mora putovnicu podignuti.
> Tako se osiguravaju da jedan roditelj ne klizne van s djetetom, a opet ne dave da mora cijela obitelj dolaziti 2 puta.
> Lijepo od njih.


da, to sam i ja čula.

1 roditelj sasvim ljepo s djetetom  klizne van drugi dan 8) 
meni je to sasvim bezveze, nije nikakvo osiguranje  :Laughing:

----------


## @n@

Naravno da policija zna sve podatke kad se promijene kad matičar ima zakonsku obvezu od mjesec dana da nove podatke prijavi MUPu. 
Nemojte se samo zekati sa ne mijenjanjem dokumenata jer vam se, kao i meni, može dogoditi da vas ne puste u vlastitu državu izvana. A još vam mogu napisati i prekršajnu prijavu, a kazne nisu zanemarive.  :/

----------


## pipi1

> Foška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nama su bili rekli da jedan roditelj predaje zahtjev za izdavanje u MUPu, a DRUGI roditelj mora putovnicu podignuti.
> Tako se osiguravaju da jedan roditelj ne klizne van s djetetom, a opet ne dave da mora cijela obitelj dolaziti 2 puta.
> Lijepo od njih.
> 
> 
> da, to sam i ja čula.
> ...



Ne kužim ovo boldano

----------


## @n@

Kaj ne kužiš? Da roditelj bez beda pobjegne iz države s djetetom?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Naravno da policija zna sve podatke kad se promijene kad matičar ima zakonsku obvezu od mjesec dana da nove podatke prijavi MUPu. 
> Nemojte se samo zekati sa ne mijenjanjem dokumenata jer vam se, kao i meni, može dogoditi da vas ne puste u vlastitu državu izvana. A još vam mogu napisati i prekršajnu prijavu, a kazne nisu zanemarive.  :/


ja jos uvijek nisam promijenila vozacku, sve ostale dokumente jesam odmah u roku mjesec dana.
kolika je kazna za tu vozacku, ako znas?

----------


## Romina

> imaš sve na webu: http://www.mup.hr/44.aspx
> A što se tiče njihove informiranosti: don't worry! Jer iako nisam ni mijenjala ni dodavala išta svom prezimenu pri udaji, za mene su u MUPu znali da sam se i za koga vjenčala, a ja im to nisam dojavila


TAK SU I ZA MENE ZNALI A JA OSTALA :shock:

----------


## @n@

Za vozačku ne brini puno, osobna, putovnica (i mirovinsko, zdravstveno) su ti najbitniji. Kod provjere vozačke ti se eventualno može murjak zainatiti pa te mrcvariti... ali te neće kazniti... ne znam koja je službeno kazna...
Iako ti je vozačka gotova odmah, samo moraš otići tamo i malo čekati u redu.   :Wink:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja još nisam promijenila prezime na putovnici, sada mi ističe pa ću vidjeti hoće me netko kazniti.

Za putovnicu još treba 70 kn biljega i 150 kn platiti na pošti.

----------


## @n@

Neće.   :Wink:

----------


## Romina

jedino ti nije uputno putovati dok nemaš putovnicu sa novim prezimenom

----------


## NanoiBeba

kak to misliš, pa putujem stalno (6 godina nisam promijenila prezime odnosno sada imam još jedno dodano,) i nitko me nikad nije pitao niti radio ikakve probleme

----------


## Romina

pa kod mene je bilo ovak...trebala sam ići na put a u međuvremnu sam radila osobnu...onda sam rekal na mupu da moram hitno na put a da još imam putovnicu sa djevojačkim prezimenom...naime kod njih u komjuteru stoje podaci valjda iz matičnog ureda,i rekla mi je da je kažnjivo putovati jel da mi je putovnica nevažeća i da to nisam ja...mislim zna da jesam ali sad imam dva prezimena a ne jedno....u slučaju da ptrovjeravaju na carini komotno te mogu vratiti natrag +kazna

----------


## Romina

rekal=rekla

----------


## NanoiBeba

OK, znači izvukla sam se. Valjda me još u MUPu neće kazniti sada pri promjeni.

----------


## @n@

NanoiBeba, ti imaš sreću što si samo dodala prezime, pa te ne gnjave. Cure koje su isto promijenile bi mogle imati velikih problema. 
Mene su pustili van iz države, obišla sam Crnu goru, Italiju i Sloveniju bez problema. A kad sam se htjela vratiti u vlastitu zemlju, policija me zamalo nije pustila unutra. Izvukla sam se jedva... 
A isto mi se žurilo 'van', nisam imala vremena mijenjati podatke.

Prema Zakonu izbjegavanje mijenjanja podataka u zakonskom roku je kažnjivo djelo lažnog predstavljanja. Policija dobiva podatke na vrijeme iz matičnog ureda i za njih osoba sa prethodnim (djevojačkim) prezimenom službeno prestaje postojati.

----------


## Romina

> OK, znači izvukla sam se. Valjda me još u MUPu neće kazniti sada pri promjeni.


ma to neće....napravi se da nisi imala pojma

ja sam uz svoje dodala od supruga ali svejedno je bilo frke....čak i u banci nisam dobila kredit dok nisam dofurala potvrdu jel Regos ima isto podatke da imam dva prezimena

----------


## NanoiBeba

imala sam i ja frke u Reiffeisenu, jer sam frendici bila jamac za kredit s djevojačkim prezimenom

----------


## @n@

E, fakat, Regos. Otamo su isto zvali u firmu i pitali tko je x (djevojačko prezime), da oni imaju Anu ali sa y prezimenom... kao zaposlenicu firme...
ma joj, 100 muka s tim gluparijama. Kad je tako teško staviti sve da se mijenja na jednom mjestu...  :/

----------


## NanoiBeba

joj, nemoj me plašiti. Nemrete niti zamisliti koliko ja još dokumenata imam na djevojačko prezime

----------


## Romina

> imala sam i ja frke u Reiffeisenu, jer sam frendici bila jamac za kredit s djevojačkim prezimenom


e i ja sam imala problema u Rajfici

----------


## pipi1

> Kaj ne kužiš? Da roditelj bez beda pobjegne iz države s djetetom?


Razumijem da jedan roditelj može izaći van iz RH sa djetetovom putovnicom ali ne kužim kakve to veze ima sa potpisivanjem prilikom izdavanja putovnice

službenici na policiji je bitno da ima oba potpisa roditelja kad se djetetu daje putovnica i trebala bi biti oba potpisa i kod predaje zahtjeva i kod preuzimanja putovnice ali se zbilja da se ne gnjave roditelji dozvoljava da jedan potpiše zahtjev a drugi da se potpiše prilikom preuzimanja putovnice

također se i dijete koje zna pisati samo potpiše


što se tiče mjenjanja prezimena radi udaje,obavezno je da se promijeniti osobna iskaznica dok se vozačku ne rade problemi ako je važeća,a za putovnicu je poželjno da se također napravi promjena prezimena iako svaki policajac (koji ima kompjuter)može vidjeti da se radi o istoj osobi 

dok carinik ne znam dali ima uvid u te podatke

matični uredi obavještavaju nadležne policijske postaje o svim promjenama prezimena,radi udaje ili rastave,kao i o rođenju djeteta

----------


## petarpan

> ja jos uvijek nisam promijenila vozacku, sve ostale dokumente jesam odmah u roku mjesec dana.
> kolika je kazna za tu vozacku, ako znas?



nema kazne za vozačku, jedino ako si je izgubila ili zametnula ili slično moraš pisat DETALJNO izvješće... gnjavaža samo takva- kada, gdje, zašto, zbog čega, s kim/čim, komu, kako....tra-la-la

----------


## Lutonjica

ma nisam, stoji mi u novcaniku i vozim s njom  (ali me jos nijednom nisu zaustavili)  :Embarassed:  
a u njoj moje staro prezime, moja stara adresa, i moja stara slika od prije 12 godina kad sam imala kosu do guzice (a sad je osisana na 1 cm)

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Pitanjce:
Ako Maksu izvadim putovnicu (on dobiva svoju putovnicu a ne ide u moju, jelda?) koliko ona vrijedi? I kakva je procedura ako npr. ide u Sloveniju bez mene i tate sa bakom i dedom?

----------


## Lutonjica

on dobiva svoju putovnicu, i to na 5 godina. a na granici mogu za recimo 2 godine odluciti da dijete vise ne slici onome na slici, pa vas ne pustiti prijeko nego traziti da napravite novu putovnicu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ako ide bez oba roditelja, mora imati svoju putovnicu, a baka i deda moraju imati vasu izjavu da odobravate da dijete ide s njima van zemlje ovjerenu kod javnog biljeznika

----------


## paci

> on dobiva svoju putovnicu, i to na 5 godina. a na granici mogu za recimo 2 godine odluciti da dijete vise ne slici onome na slici, pa vas ne pustiti prijeko nego traziti da napravite novu putovnicu


Moje obje cure imaju sliku na putovnicama kada su imale 2 mjeseca. Dobro, mala ima sad 2 g., pa još ajmo reći i liči na bebu, ali starija ima 4,5g. i nikad se nije šišala, putovali smo nema gdje nismo, ima bar 30 žigova u putovnici,  i nikad nitko nije radio probleme, čak dapače im je slatko kakve su bebe na slikama... pa stvarno ne znam kakav bi to imbecil napravio malom djetetu, mislim da bih ja u tom slučaju završila u buksi...

----------


## NanoiBeba

ni mi nismo imali problema. F. je slikan s 4 mjeseca kao super debela beba - kada ga čovjek sada vidi, ... Ali, prošlo je 5 godina i idemo po novu putovnicu

----------


## laky

cure kazne su 3000 kuna ako vam je bilo koji dokument samo mao oštećen a za neistinit/staro prezime,istek i sl/vjerojatno veće--

a to ako se murjak zainati  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,pa puno puta stoji drugi iza  koji njega kontrolira i ako skuži da je nekoga zaustavio i nije evidentirao nepravilnosti nepiše mu se dobro.unutarnja kontrola je čuda a stegovni/pa o tom i nebih  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  /.bolje spriječiti nego liječiti  :Heart:

----------


## paci

> a to ako se murjak zainati  ,pa puno puta stoji drugi iza  koji njega kontrolira i ako skuži da je nekoga zaustavio i nije evidentirao nepravilnosti nepiše mu se dobro.unutarnja kontrola je čuda a stegovni/pa o tom i nebih   /.bolje spriječiti nego liječiti


Pa djetetova putovnica vrijedi 5 godina, dakle u našem slučaju nema apsolutno nikakve nepravilnosti. To što zakonodavac nije regulirao razliku između bebe i djeteta, odnosno slike, nije naš problem. Mi sve po zakonu, bilo kakvo fitiljenje po tom pitanju bilo bi čisto maltretiranje i predmet prijave unutarnjoj kontroli  :Mad:  !

----------


## antigona

gdje u zagrebu slikaju bebe za putovnicu?
(ne rade to u svakom foto studiju)

----------


## mikka

mi smo ga slikali doma, pa izrezali u photoshopu i stavili bijelu pozadinu.

----------


## ornela_m

Koliko dugo traje izdavanje putovnice kada je zahtjev predan u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Riana

do 30 dana, barem kod nas u ČK, jer se sve šalje u ZG

----------


## Lutonjica

> Koliko dugo traje izdavanje putovnice kada je zahtjev predan u Hrvatskoj?


u zagrebu 7-14 dana

----------


## Lutonjica

> gdje u zagrebu slikaju bebe za putovnicu?
> (ne rade to u svakom foto studiju)


u petrinjskoj u foto badrovu slikaju

----------


## ornela_m

> ornela_m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko dugo traje izdavanje putovnice kada je zahtjev predan u Hrvatskoj?
> 
> 
> u zagrebu 7-14 dana


Hvala puno. Mi cemo slati zahtjev preko veleposlanstva, ali zanimalo me cisto orijentacije radi koliko to obradjuju jednom kad ga zaprime.
Nadam se ovoj varijanti od 7 dana jer nam je gusto za termin akd smo planirali putovati  :/

----------


## mikka

ako imate neki opravdan razlog mozete traziti zurno, onda je gotova za 2 dana.

----------


## ornela_m

> ako imate neki opravdan razlog mozete traziti zurno, onda je gotova za 2 dana.


To kad zahtjev stigne u Hr ili vec u veleposlanstvu?
Svakako smo mislili pitati na koji se nacin i kako to moze ubrzati, je li ovdje rijec o nekoj posebnoj proceduri?
U svakom slucaju - hvala na informaciji.

----------


## marilu

Mene je recimo zanimalo dali cu imati problema sa svojom djecom u Hrv. buduci da nemaju Hrvatske dokumente. Naime neki su mi rekli da moram vaditi domovnicu ako imamo karte samo u jednom smijeru (namjeravamo ovo ljeto se vratiti za stalno i nemamo potrebe placati kartu u oba smijera). To mi je sada totalno duga procedura i dosta zamorna, te sam zatrazila da mi daju neku potvrdu da mogu uci u Hrvatsku bez problema. Ja imam Hrvatski pasos a oni Americki. I kad je stariji putovao sam jedne godine nije nam trebao dokument za baku i djeda. Samo smo ispunili obrazac na aerodromu koja mu je finalna destinacija i osobne podatke. 
Sad me samo brine da me nasi ne zafrkavaju oko tih dokumenata. Iako mi je glupo sto bi uopce pravili probleme jer na rodnom listu pise da sam ja rodjena u Hrv i da su to moja djeca. Djeca imaju drugacije prezime od mog, jer sam ja svoje zadrzala.

----------


## marijela

Mislim da za puitovnicu treba rodni list,domovnica,naravno 2 slike i prebivalište,i to ne starije od 6 mjeseci i naravno vjenčani list,a za razvedene roditelje samo pravomoćna presuda suda za onog kod kojeg je roditelja dijete.Znači za razvedene ne trebaju obadva roditelja,ni za predaju,ni za podizanje.I 70 kn biljega i 150 kn na pošti njihovoj platit i to bi trebalo biti to.Za 10-15 dana gotova

----------


## Loryblue

mi smo u rangu pravih kriminalaca  :Grin:  
prelazimo granicu barem svaki mjesec dana jednom, a još maloj nismo napravili putovnicu.  :Embarassed:  
ali zato uredno nosimo sve njene papire ko da će nas oni spasit kad se jednom netko zainati pitat njene dokumente.  :Grin:  

nego, koliko košta vađenje putovnice za dite i koliko se otprilike čeka?

-dobije li se kakav papir da smi se ipak udostojili pokrenit proces izdavanja putvnice pa da sa tim papirom možemo u miru prelazit granicu do mile volje?

- ako dite ima skoro 3 godine, je li se isto izdaje na rok od 5 godina?

----------


## Tanči

Samo da prokomentiram valjanost dječje putovnice,

na njoj piše da vrijedi 5 godina,moja Rea je slikana sa 10 DANA starosti i isti dan smo predali zahtjev za putovnicu,sjećam se da su nam u policiji rekli da je bitno da beba ima na slici otvorene oči,jer je Rea bila novorođenče i naravno da je spavala u nosiljci dok smo mi to obavljali.
Fotografkinja je rekla mužu nek ju položi na podlakticu i tako ju slikala(budnu) ,na maloj slici se ne kuži ništa,a na normalnoj,velikoj se vidi tatina ruka u pozadini,toliko o slikanju.
Iako je na slici kao novorođenče,moja kćer je normalno koristila taj pasoš do isteka tih propisanih 5 godina,tek tada smo ga zamijenili novim.
Napominjem da nitko,nikad nije postavio nikakvo pitanje u vezi toga,ni na jednoj granici,a malena se stvarno naputovala jako puno.Carinicima i graničnim policajcima je čak mahom bio strašno simpa taj njen pasoš upravo zbog te bebi slike i često su to i komentirali,ali,ponavljam nikad nam nitko nije rekao da to ne vrijedi.
Izrada nove putovnice košta oko 250kn i čeka se oko 2 tjedna i ne vidim ni razloga ,ni potrebe vaditi novu dok stara još vrijedi,bez obzira na slikicu.

----------


## Mum2Be

Na mup.hr ne pise da li domovnica moze biti i starija od 6 mj. Mi smo je izvadili kad se rodio, jel mogu s njom ili moram vaditi novu? (dijete ima gosinu dana)

----------


## Juroslav

Domovnica nije kao razni izvodi iz matica koji službeno vrijede 6 mjeseci, ona vrijedi 'do daljnjega'.

----------


## Mum2Be

Onda, pretpostavljam, rodni list ne smije biti stariji od 6 mj.?   :Embarassed:

----------


## pipi1

Za dijete će ti biti dobar i taj rodni list koji imaš

----------


## Mum2Be

Thx!

----------


## Mum2Be

Evo napravili danas, rodni list nije trebao, samo domovnica.

----------


## Snjeska

> Nama su bili rekli da jedan roditelj predaje zahtjev za izdavanje u MUPu, a DRUGI roditelj mora putovnicu podignuti.
> Tako se osiguravaju da jedan roditelj ne klizne van s djetetom, a opet ne dave da mora cijela obitelj dolaziti 2 puta.
> Lijepo od njih.


Ja sam sama i predala i podignula putovnicu za D.

----------


## pipi1

> Ja sam sama i predala i podignula putovnicu za D.


Točno,sad može jedan roditelj sve sam obaviti

----------


## Janoccka

Da ne otvaram novi topik iako nije vezano za dječju putovnicu.... Jel zna netko od koliko godina se dobije putovnica na 10 godina?

----------


## vesna72

27

----------


## vesna72

27

----------


## Janoccka

Ju-hu.... 
Ne sjećam se da mi je ikada bilo drago što imam više od 27 godina, ali sada je   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

sad me uhvatila panika pa provjeravam na forumu kakva su iskustva

iv putuje u inozemstvo za 10tak dana, vec smo dobili vizu i meni je naravno tek sad palo na pamet da je na putovnici mali bucmasti deckic duge plave kosice, a pred carinicima odraslo čeljade, mršave face, kratke smeđe kose s naočalama
ko će ga prepoznat ako i rođena majka može teško? 
ni mm ni ja necemo biti s njim, aaa, nece ga valjda ostaviti na aerodromu negdje?

----------


## Zuska

Ja vadila prije mjesec-dva putovnicu maloj, izdali je na pet godina, ali - kaže žena - ako se mala previše promijeni u tih par godina, mogu nas vratiti s granice. Rekla je još nisu imali taj slučaj, tj. nitko im se nije došao žaliti, ali neka znam da je i to mogućnost.

----------


## ivarica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, a nova putovnica se ceka 10 dana?
nemam sanse dobit novu vizu

----------


## Beti3

Putovnica se ne smije koristiti ako slika ne odgovara sadašnjem izgledu- to piše na stranicama MUPa.
No, kad su vam stavili vizu u putovnicu, stavili su i novu sliku, zar ne? Mislim da sve zemlje traže sliku prilikom izdavanja vize.

Ako ćeš biti sigurnija da ima novu putovnicu, ona se može u Zagrebu napraviti u jedan dan, imate kartu pa je razlog za "brzu" putovnicu tu. A staru, u kojoj je viza će nositi sa sobom. Tako moji rade.

Najbolje odi u MUP i pitaj, još imaš vremena. Ili voditelja s kojim putuje pitaj sve to.

----------


## Zuska

Ma kud bi stigli da od milijuna putnika svakoga dana vraćaju one koji ne liče na sebe na putovnici. Pa tom logikom bi djeca trebala vaditi putovnicu svake godine.

----------


## Beti3

*Evo:

20. U kojim se slučajevima putovnica može ishoditi u žurnom postupku?*
 	 		Prema Zakonu o putnim ispravama hrvatskih državljana, zahtjev za  izdavanje putne isprave nadležno tijelo je dužno riješiti u roku od 30  dana od dana podnošenja zahtjeva.
 	 		Međutim, Zakon predviđa mogućnost da se u hitnim slučajevima zahtjev  za izdavanje putne isprave rješava odmah, a najkasnije u roku 48 sati.  Hitni slučajevi su: liječenje u inozemstvu, smrt ili bolest člana  obitelji, neodgodiv službeni put ili drugi opravdani razlozi. 	 		Zbog centraliziranog načina izrade putovnica, zahtjev za tzv. žurnu  putovnicu za sada se može podnijeti samo u Policijskoj upravi  zagrebačkoj, Petrinjska 30, uz davanje izjave o razlogu žurnosti. Cijena  putovnice za koju je zahtjev predan u žurnom postupku iznosi 630,00  kuna, odnosno uplaćuje se 410,00 kuna u Državni proračun (posebnom  uplatnicom koja se dobije u Policijskoj upravi/postaji) i 220,00 kuna  upravne pristojbe (20,00 kuna u državnim biljezima, a iznos od 200,00  kuna uplatiti posebnom uplatnicom koja se dobije u policijskoj upravi).

*17. Može li se podnijeti zahtjev za izdavanje nove putovnice  prije isteka roka važenja stare putovnice? Što ako je u putovnici važeća  viza?* 	 		Zahtjev za izdavanje nove putovnice mora se podnijeti prije isteka  roka važenja prethodne putovnice zbog promjene izgleda nositelja  putovnice, promjene osobnih podataka i oštećenja putovnice, a zahtjev za  izdavanje nove putovnice prije isteka roka važenja prethodne putovnice  može se podnijeti i u slučajevima kada se u putovnicu unosi viza koja  ima dulji rok važenja od roka važenja prethodne putovnice. 	 		Prilikom izdavanja nove putovnice, nadležno tijelo je dužno poništiti  prethodnu putovnicu fizičkim bušenjem korica i svake stranice putovnice.  Međutim, u putovnici se neće poništiti stranice na kojima se nalaze  važeće vize i bilješke.

To je sa ove stranice
http://www.mup.hr/main.aspx?id=1159

----------


## Zuska

> Ako ćeš biti sigurnija da ima novu putovnicu, ona se može u Zagrebu napraviti u jedan dan, imate kartu pa je razlog za "brzu" putovnicu tu. A staru, u kojoj je viza će nositi sa sobom. Tako moji rade.
> .


To je dobar savjet (doduše, putovnica po hitnom postupku košta i duplo više). Sad me Beti sjetila da u starom pasošu imam američku vizu koja mi vrijedi još hrpu.

----------


## ivarica

beti, ova viza se ne upisuje u putovnicu


ima li neki fotograf koji radi sutra igdje u zg?

----------


## Zuska

Pisale smo u isto vrijeme. Uglavnom, zovi MUP i vidi s njima. Sretno!

----------


## ivarica

ako su me za vizu pitali broj putovnice jel onda moramo i novu vizu vaditi?

----------


## Zuska

> ima li neki fotograf koji radi sutra igdje u zg?


Automat neki?

----------


## Zuska

> ako su me za vizu pitali broj putovnice jel onda moramo i novu vizu vaditi?


Ne, nosi se stara i nova putovnica. To će ti sve u MUPu objasniti.

----------


## ivarica

ja stvarno nisam normalna :/

----------


## Beti3

> beti, ova viza se ne upisuje u putovnicu


Onda je još jednostavnije.

Mislim da ne mogu slike iz automata. Slikajte se ujutro, ionako on mora biti s tobom u MUPu ako ide u školu ( a ide) radi potpisa i biometrijskih otisaka.

----------


## Mojca

Ivarica, ne moraš se brinuti oko objašnjavanja zašto tražiš žurni postupak za izradu putovnice. Iako, tražiti će ti da nešto napišeš, ali te neće odbiti ma koji god razlog da navedeš. Važno je da platiš par sto kuna više i dobiješ ju drugi dan. Fotografa imaš preko puta PU ZG u Petrinjskoj nekoliko. 

Ne brini, imaš vremena.
Mi smo Smjehuljici vadili putovnicu po žurnom postupku jer nam se nije dalo čekati 14 dana, a kakvi smo nikad ne znamo kad će nas se prohtjeti zbrisati do Slo ili Aus, pa smo ju jednostavno htjeli imati. Napisali da ja moram na pregled u bolnicu di sam rodila i sve ok. To je samo forma.

----------


## Mojca

Btw, imala je 15 dana kad mso joj napravili putovnicu po žurnom postupku.  :Smile:  

A tvoj razlog je više nego valjan.

----------


## Mojca

I... oba roditelja moraju biti prisutna kod podnošenja zahtjeva. Podići može samo jedan. 
Rade ti i popodne, mislim do 19, a biti će gotovo sutradan iza 15.

----------


## spajalica

ivarica, aria na svojoj putovnici definitivno ne lici na sebe, napavaljena je sa par mjeseci. na svakoj granici pogledaju moju putovnicu i zakljuce da je to ona  :Rolling Eyes: , a onda kad nalete na nju pocnu gledati u mene pa u nju pa u mene pa u nju. ja na slici izgledam kao da mi je 10 godina i svi carinici kad me vide pocnu se znacajno smijuljiti MM  :Rolling Eyes: 

sve u svmu, nikad nas nisu vratili s granice, pa ni madjari koji su zbilja komplicirani carinici. prosli smo je ovo ljeto.

a sto se tice putovnice, vise za zurnu ne treba razlog, kao ranije vec samo novci. 

dobro ste me sjetili moja i balerinina je istekla pocetkom 12. mjeseca. sad cemo valjda vjernije izgledati.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam prošli tjedan radila putovnicu po žurnom postupku, u petrinjskoj....

Niš netreba objašnjavati, samo se plaća 400kn izrada putovnice i 200kn žurni postupak...
Kod ispunjavanja formulara se upiše razlog "privatno putovanje" i to je to....
Ako se zahtjev preda rano ujutro gotova je isti dan, ako se preda nešto kasnije gotova je drugi dan nakon 13sati....

----------


## ivarica

jel moguce jos uvijek da jedan roditelj preda, drugi pokupi?
sutra u 7 mi vec pocinje ludnica za sljedeci tjedan, ne znam gdje to cekanje ugurati uopce

----------


## nahla

onaj koji potpiše mora i predignit. tako su nama rekli

----------


## ivarica

> ja na slici izgledam kao da mi je 10 godina i svi carinici kad me vide pocnu se znacajno smijuljiti MM



ima na forumu moje iskustvo s mladim slovenskim carinikom, koji je, kad me je vidio, mislim zauvijek odustao od djece
ako se zelite nasmijat, poci cu u oftopik

sad sam se pocela tjesiti da mozda nisu toliko razliciti na tim slikama??? ajme moram prestat s tim i izvadit novu

----------


## Cheerilee

> jel moguce jos uvijek da jedan roditelj preda, drugi pokupi?
> sutra u 7 mi vec pocinje ludnica za sljedeci tjedan, ne znam gdje to cekanje ugurati uopce


Nema gužve na žurim putovnicama, sve se rješava na posebnom šalteru....
Dakle odvojeno je od rredovnih putovnica, za predaju sam čekala jedno 5 minuta,
za podizanje jedno desetak...

----------


## mishekica

Većina carinika ne pravi probleme. Mene zapravo nikad i ne pogledaju. Više se baziraju na provjeru valjanosti putovnice. No, budući da se radi o letu avionom, ne bih se zezala jer su tu kontrole ipak strože.  :neznam: 




> ima na forumu moje iskustvo s mladim slovenskim carinikom, koji je, kad me je vidio, mislim zauvijek odustao od djece
> ako se zelite nasmijat, poci cu u oftopik


Ajd daj link. Baš me zanima.  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

*21. Koja je procedura za dobivanje putovnice za maloljetnu osobu?*
Zahtjev za izdavanje putne isprave za maloljetne odnosno poslovno nesposobne osobe podnosi zakonski zastupnik.
Prema odredbama Obiteljskog zakona ("Narodne novine" broj: 116/03, 17/04 i 136/04) zakonski zastupnici maloljetne osobe su roditelji, osim ako nisu lišeni roditeljske skrbi. *Kako nijednom odredbom Obiteljskog zakona nije propisano da termin "zakonski zastupnik" podrazumijeva oba roditelja zajedno, zakonski zastupnik je svaki roditelj maloljetne osobe.
Stoga jedan od roditelja može podnijeti zahtjev za izdavanje putne isprave i preuzeti izdanu putnu ispravu. Isto tako, ako roditelji to žele, jedan od njih može podnijeti zahtjev, a drugi preuzeti izdanu putnu ispravu.*
Ako su roditelji razvedeni zahtjev za izdavanje putne isprave za maloljetnu osobu i preuzimanje izdane putne isprave može obaviti samo roditelj koji predoči odluku nadležnog suda kojom mu je dijete povjereno na čuvanje i odgoj. Također, u slučaju da jedan od roditelja prilikom podnošenja zahtjeva za izdavanje putne isprave za maloljetnu osobu predoči odluku nadležnog suda po kojoj je drugi roditelj lišen roditeljske skrbi, roditelj koji je lišen roditeljske skrbi ne može preuzeti izdanu putnu ispravu.

----------


## ivarica

> Ajd daj link. Baš me zanima.



ne mogu naci link, ali islo je otprilike ovako

ja tek rodila, nagojila se +20 kila od sokova koje me je patronazna tjerala piti "da imam mlijeka", kosa neka u kanu obojana, masna i s izrastom (sijeda od 20i neke), u tshirtu od mm jer u svoju robu nisam mogla uci, vozimo se mi u brezice po pelene. iv beba zada u sjedalici, ja s njim zada.
ja taka, a moja putovnica iz sretnijih dana, uvijek sam pazila da se slikavam u jednom (nema ga vise) dubrovackom fotostudiju gdje je zena znala od svakog od nas napraviti foto model, pocrnila od cijelog slobodnog ljeta na lokrumu, duboki dekolte, frizura je bila neka mrak, skroz blajhana, kratka na cenat, bice sam se i nasminkala

i dodjemo nas troje u soping preko granice i mm da cariniku dokumente, carinik ih pregleda, pogled nas i upita sa sirokim osmijehom: a gdje je Ivana?
kad sam se ja nagnula, mogo si vidjet kako covjeku sva krv bjezi iz lica, a svi spermici se zaledili na sljedecih 20 godina i jedino sto je mislio bilo je sigurno: moja cura nece roditi

----------


## Tanči

ivarice, brineš nepotrebno.
Putovnica vrijedi do datuma valjanosti. Za djecu je to 5 godina i podrazumijeva se da će se djeca mijenjati, odnosno odrastati jer 5 godina je dug period u dječjoj dobi.
Moja kći je dobila prvu putovnicu sa samo 10 dana starosti i uredno smo je koristili do 5. rođendana, a na slici je bilo novorođenče.
Nitko, nikada i nigdje nam nije pravio probleme. Ma, niti pitao. Isto je bilo sa sljedećom putovnicom i isto će biti sada sa trećom. Koristit će je do datuma valjanosti.
Da sam ja na tvojem mjestu, novu putovnicu ne bih vadila. Ukoliko stara vrijedi, nova ne treba.

----------


## ivarica

a ne bi se brinula da ide s nama preko slovenske granice
putuje bez nas, preko oceana, ako ga zaustave negdje, ne propada put samo njemu, vec i dvjema osobama koje s njim putuju
samo mi je zao sto se ovog nisam sjetila prije barem mjesec dana da izbjegnem stres, vece takse za zurne putovnice i prigovore svoje majke

----------


## ivarica

hocu rec, i njegove stare putovnice su bile iste takve, na slici je bio beba, pa dok nije istekla
ali sad je odrastao covjek, djeca se u pubertetu jako mijenjaju, ma lakse mi je napraviti novu nego strepit

----------


## NanoiBeba

> a ne bi se brinula da ide s nama preko slovenske granice
> putuje bez nas, preko oceana, ako ga zaustave negdje, ne propada put samo njemu, vec i dvjema osobama koje s njim putuju
> samo mi je zao sto se ovog nisam sjetila prije barem mjesec dana da izbjegnem stres, vece takse za zurne putovnice i prigovore svoje majke


Ajoj, kaj idu. Moram se družiti sa tvojim sinom. Želim izvještaj s puta.
To mi e najbolaj priča cijelog foruma - putovanje bake i unuka. E da sam barem iamla takvu baku

----------


## mishekica

> ja tek rodila, nagojila se +20 kila od sokova koje me je patronazna tjerala piti "da imam mlijeka", kosa neka u kanu obojana, masna i s izrastom (sijeda od 20i neke), u tshirtu od mm jer u svoju robu nisam mogla uci, vozimo se mi u brezice po pelene. iv beba zada u sjedalici, ja s njim zada.
> ja taka, a moja putovnica iz sretnijih dana, uvijek sam pazila da se slikavam u jednom (nema ga vise) dubrovackom fotostudiju gdje je zena znala od svakog od nas napraviti foto model, pocrnila od cijelog slobodnog ljeta na lokrumu, duboki dekolte, frizura je bila neka mrak, skroz blajhana, kratka na cenat, bice sam se i nasminkala
> 
> i dodjemo nas troje u soping preko granice i mm da cariniku dokumente, carinik ih pregleda, pogled nas i upita sa sirokim osmijehom: a gdje je Ivana?
> kad sam se ja nagnula, mogo si vidjet kako covjeku sva krv bjezi iz lica, a svi spermici se zaledili na sljedecih 20 godina i jedino sto je mislio bilo je sigurno: moja cura nece roditi


 :Laughing:  jaooooo, suze mi cure...




> Ajoj, kaj idu. Moram se družiti sa tvojim sinom. Želim izvještaj s puta.
> To mi e najbolaj priča cijelog foruma - putovanje bake i unuka. E da sam barem iamla takvu baku


I ovu sam priču propustila.  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

nano, mijenjala je itinerar

----------


## jelena.O

kaj nije baka bila u priči za prošli Božić, negdje sam čitala da ide s klubom?

----------


## ivarica

nesto si pobrkala, koji klub?  :Smile: 
none, none

----------


## ivarica

jelena, pa sjecas se da si mi prije mjese dva odgovarala na pitanje o podizanju tih novaca sa stednje koju im je uplacivala

----------


## jelena.O

bilo je to davno kad ste digli lovu, ali tam sam pročitala i skontala ide s klubom na kubu!

nek mu je sretno

----------


## superx

Samo da napomenem da ne moraju uopce biti oba roditelja sve moze samo jedan, mm je vadio za malu i podizai a ja uopce nisam bila u Zg!

----------


## ivarica

> Samo da napomenem da ne moraju uopce biti oba roditelja sve moze samo jedan, mm je vadio za malu i podizai a ja uopce nisam bila u Zg!


hvala, tako pise i na stranicama mup-a

----------


## NanoiBeba

> nano, mijenjala je itinerar


Molim na pp, ako neceš javno, kamo idu? Ma nije niti bitno da nije MP- fora je u baka, unuci, puovanje ( a da nije s bakom u vikendicu na more)

Više ne trebaju dva roditelja za putovnicu. Moji oboje su imali putovnice kao bebe i tako 5 godina, i onda nakon tih 5 godina kada smo došli napraviti novu, veli nam teta u MUPu kako smo iamli lude sreće da su ans puštali sa tim bebastim forkama preko granice

----------


## ivarica

sad jos manje znam sto raditi
u agenciji su mi rekli da je putovnica vazeca kakva jest, da je jedini uvjet koji trazi zemlja u koju idu da vrijedi najmanje 6m od dana putovanja i da to zadovoljava
zvala sam mup, zena nije bila raspolozena za razgovore :/, uputila me da zovem granicne postaje (gdje, na kubu??, na plesu su mi rekli da ce oni pustitit dijete s vazecom putovnicom, ali da kuze moju zabrinutost i da ne znaju sto mi preporuciti)
pa je onda u mup nazvala zena iz agencije i rekla joj je sljedece
napomena o promjeni izgleda ne odnosi se na djecu, jer djeca mijenjaju svoj izgled nenamjerno, rastuci, i jedini kriterij je datum

----------


## nahla

moj sin je putovao do 5. godine sa putovnicom na kojoj je slika gdje ima 8 mjeseci

----------


## jelena.O

onda uživaj spremi si novčeke na neki račun, da buš za godinu dana ponovo mogla napraviti pasoš u nehitnom postupku

ovlaštenje si napravila?

----------


## mishekica

> napomena o promjeni izgleda ne odnosi se na djecu, jer djeca mijenjaju svoj izgled *nenamjerno*, rastuci


 :Laughing: 
Pa, da, ti si bila namjerno promijenila svoj izgled.  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> ovlaštenje si napravila?



nisam. cekam da vidim na koji broj putovnice da ga pisem

----------


## Tanči

> sad jos manje znam sto raditi
> u agenciji su mi rekli da je putovnica vazeca kakva jest, da je jedini uvjet koji trazi zemlja u koju idu da vrijedi najmanje 6m od dana putovanja i da to zadovoljava
> zvala sam mup, zena nije bila raspolozena za razgovore :/, uputila me da zovem granicne postaje (gdje, na kubu??, na plesu su mi rekli da ce oni pustitit dijete s vazecom putovnicom, ali da kuze moju zabrinutost i da ne znaju sto mi preporuciti)
> pa je onda u mup nazvala zena iz agencije i rekla joj je sljedece
> napomena o promjeni izgleda ne odnosi se na djecu, jer djeca mijenjaju svoj izgled nenamjerno, rastuci, i jedini kriterij je datum


Upravo sam ti ja to jučer napisala. Jedini kriterij je rok valjanosti.

...a ove priče o promjenama izgleda su još iz bivše Juge i vuku se kao urbane legende i dalje. Tipa; muški koji na slici u pasošu  ima brkove, mora ih imati i na licu, a  ako ih je slučajno obrijao-jao si ga njemu. To se dogodilo mom mužu, ali prije 30 godina kad je htio ići u Trst bez brkova, a na slici ih je imao. Danas, toga više nema. 
Jedino ako mali ide s bakom bez ijednog roditelja, onda mora imati ovjeren kod bilježnika pristanak od roditelja da dijete ide s bakom na put. To će ih prilikom granične kontrole tražiti.

----------


## srecica

Ivarica putovnica vrijedi do datuma koji pise.
Mi smo sa Leilom isli na Tajland, sa putovnicom u kojoj je slika gdje ima valjda mjesec dana, a Leila je tada imala skoro 4 godine.

----------


## mishekica

Onda se postavlja pitanje koja je poanta stavljanja fotografije na dječju putovnicu.

----------


## Tanči

> Onda se postavlja pitanje koja je poanta stavljanja fotografije na dječju putovnicu.


A zašto? Čemu filozofiranje?
Svako dijete ima iste karakteristične crte lica bez obzira na dob i granični policajci to znaju prepoznati.
Moja kći ima isti pogled i oblik očiju od kad se rodila i to se na svim fotkama vidi.
Činjenica jest da svaka dječja putovnica vrijedi do datuma valjanosti i tko god priča drukčije- nije u pravu.
...a tko ima viška novca i vremena može mijenjati putovnicu svaki čas, ali to nije zakonska obveza.

----------


## mishekica

Je, da, oni su specijalno školovani da bi naučili prepoznavati crte lica.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Neka se djeca drastično promijene.
I kao što sam već napisala, mene nikad nijedan granični službenik nije pogledao u facu i usporedio me sa slikom. Uvijek samo gledaju je li putovnica možda lažna.

----------


## Beti3

Ne znam koliko često prelazite granicu i u kojim zemljama, ali ja imam poprilično iskustva. Nije svaki dan, ali svaki tjedan ovu prema EU sa Slovencima, a i poprilično onih daljih.

Ne gleda svaki, ali dovoljno često gledaju da li sam ja na slici, recimo u pola slučajeva, a kad je netko na praksi (to vidim po mlađahnim crtama lica) onda gledaju i više. Ako dijete spava na zadnjem sicu, traže da ju probudim. Moraju paziti, moraju gledati. Imaju iskustvo i znaju, uglavnom, prepoznati ako nešto nije u redu.

Ne znam da li bi gnjavili oko brkova, malo ljudi ih ima danas ( a ja svoje uredno posvijetlim :Grin: ). *Tanči*, na stranicama MUPa i danas piše da slika mora odgovarati izgledu, sad, da li su prepisivali od Jugoslavije ili ne, u to ne ulazim.

Dječje putovnice sam uvijek koristila cijelo vrijeme trajanja i nikad nitko nije stavio primjedbu na starost i izgled djeteta na slici. Putovali su i s mojim roditeljima i samo sam za duga putovanja radila potvrdu kod bilježnika. Iako djeca i moji roditelji nemaju isto prezime. Valjda svi djelujemo pošteno...

Jedan slučaj od prošlog tjedna. Ujutro idemo nas četvoro odvesti mm na aerodrom i vraćamo se nakon kupovine, a na našoj granici policajac pita: Gdje vam je četvrti? Ha?! Sve znaju...

No, sve ovo ne pomaže ivarici u odluci. Pogledaj sina u oči i ako je pogled isti kao na slici, ne brini.

----------


## drndalica

*CURE HITNO!*

Planirali smo putovanje u inozemstvo (CH), povratak 02.01.2013. Dijete ide bez roditelja, u pratnji prijatelja, sa našom ovjerenom suglasnošću. E sad, djetetova putovnica VAŽI DO 03.01.2013. Postoji li neka caka, ograničenje, u stilu ne može izaći iz zemlje xy dana prije isteka putovnice??? Čujem svašta pa pojma nemam što da radim??? Help!

----------


## mishekica

Nemam informaciju iz prve ruke, ali mi zdrav razum kaže - ako vrijedi DO 3.1., onda se još i taj dan može koristiti. Ali 4.1. ne  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> *CURE HITNO!*
> 
> Planirali smo putovanje u inozemstvo (CH), povratak 02.01.2013. Dijete ide bez roditelja, u pratnji prijatelja, sa našom ovjerenom suglasnošću. E sad, djetetova putovnica VAŽI DO 03.01.2013. Postoji li neka caka, ograničenje, u stilu ne može izaći iz zemlje xy dana prije isteka putovnice??? Čujem svašta pa pojma nemam što da radim??? Help!


Sve ovisi u koju zemlju ide i tko je taj čas dežuran na granici. Sigurno će vas upozoriti da se mora vratiti prije dana isteka, a možda će zahtijevati i vidjeti potvrdu rezervacije hotela ili slično.
Najbolje je da nazoveš graničnu postaju preko koje će izaći iz zemlje i pitaj. Inače, kad se putuje preko turističkih agencija putovnica mora važiti još 6 mjeseci nakon kraja putovanja.

----------


## mishekica

> Inače, kad se putuje preko turističkih agencija putovnica mora važiti još 6 mjeseci nakon kraja putovanja.


Daj nemoj zezati!  :Shock:

----------


## Beti3

Pogledaj ivaričin post broj 101. I ona je to napisala. A piše i u napomenama na agencijskim letcima. Kad su putovanja avionom, brodom a možda i duga autobusom.

----------


## drndalica

poslala sam upit i CH ambasadu, ali bojim se da će biti piši propalo  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

ne treba biti
to ovisi i o zemlji u koju ides i o zemlji iz koje dolazis

da je to tako za sve zemlje, onda bi valjanost putovnica bila ustvari 4,5 godine
svakako provjeri sutra na granicnom prijelazu

----------


## ivarica

izjavu o putovanju sam napisala samo na hrvatskom, pretpostavljam da sam i to zezla?

----------


## ivarica

> Pogledaj ivaričin post broj 101. I ona je to napisala. A piše i u napomenama na agencijskim letcima. Kad su putovanja avionom, brodom a možda i duga autobusom.



sad sam malo gledala stranice ministarstva vanjskih poslova, za kubu bas pise ovo o 6 mjeseci, za neke zemlje pise 3 (isla sam random, ne sjecam se koje) za vecinu nista

----------


## drndalica

Zvala sam granični prijelaz Rupa i kažu da mu putovnica vrijedi do 03.01. i da do ponoći 03.01. može prelaziti granicu bez ikakvih problema. Pretpostavljaju da isto vrijedi i za Švicarsku. U slučaju da želi izaći iz CH nakon 03.01. onda će morati imati neku potvrdu od našeg konzulata. Na prelasku granice vjerojatno će ga upozoriti da putovnica brzo ističe i pitati do kada planira ostati. Čekam odgovor ambasade, pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## Elly

> Daj nemoj zezati!


Ne radi se samo o turistickim agencijama, to traze i avio-kompanije, itd. Uglavnom kad se kupuju karte.

----------


## Elly

> Ako dijete spava na zadnjem sicu, traže da ju probudim.


Ovo jos nikad nisam dozivjela, a u 90% slucajeva prelazim Slo-granicu u 4 ujutro. 
Da me traze, naravno da bih ju probudila, jer... 




> Moraju paziti, moraju gledati.


S ovim se slazem, i zapravo jako bi me smetalo da na takve stvari ne paze. 

Apropos aktualnosti slike, E. je imala punih 5 godina putovnicu na cijoj slici je bila tocno 19 dana stara, nitko nije trazio da mijenjamo zbog aktualnosti slike. Ne bih se ni bunila da me tako nesto traze, doduse, potpuno je razumljiv razlog.

----------


## Tanči

Moraju paziti i drago mi je da paze.

Moje dijete nikad nisam morala buditi, a prelazili smo granicu vrlo često, na tjednoj bazi pa i češće.
Ponavljam, nikad, nitko, nigdje nije postavljao pitanje oko slike, ali jest oko prezimena. Slovenski policajci obavezno i to zato jer mala i ja imamo različita prezimena. Ona očevo, a ja svoje  :Smile:  Objasnili su mi da moraju tako zbog otmica i krijumčarenja djece. I to je u redu.

----------


## mishekica

> ...Slovenski policajci obavezno i to zato jer mala i ja imamo različita prezimena. Ona očevo, a ja svoje  Objasnili su mi da moraju tako zbog otmica i krijumčarenja djece. I to je u redu.


Moja frendica zbog toga uvijek nosi međunarodni rodni list sa sobom.

----------


## drndalica

Raspitala sam se na našem graničnom prijelazu i u švicarskom konzulatu. Naši kažu da dijete može prelaziti granicu za cijelo vrijeme važenja putovnice, i ako putovnica vrijedi do 03.01. mora se vratiti do 03. u ponoć. Švicarci kažu da je njima bitno da je u vrijeme izlaska iz Švicarske djetetova putovnica još važeća i da problema ne bi trebalo biti. Držite nam palčeve da sve prođe ok! Uf.. koja nervoza me ufatila  :scared:

----------


## ivarica

drdalice, drzim ja fige tebi, a ti meni  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

inace, ne znam jel znate, ali se krajem 2011. mijenjao neki zakon i svi koji su udajom/ženifdbom mijenjali prezime, moraju u roku od 15 dana mijenjati i putovnice, e na putovnici i osobnoj kod čekiranja mora obavezno biti isto prezime

----------


## Sumskovoce

> inace, ne znam jel znate, ali se krajem 2011. mijenjao neki zakon i svi koji su udajom/ženifdbom mijenjali prezime, moraju u roku od 15 dana mijenjati i putovnice, e na putovnici i osobnoj kod čekiranja mora obavezno biti isto prezime


Ovo nisam znala. Kod udaje sam mijenjala prezime i osobnu + vozačku. Putovnica je još na djevojačko. 
Može li netko saznati i kako, da imam dokumente sa drugačijim prezimenima?

----------


## mishekica

> Ovo nisam znala. Kod udaje sam mijenjala prezime i osobnu + vozačku. Putovnica je još na djevojačko. 
> Može li netko saznati i kako, da imam dokumente sa drugačijim prezimenima?


Može ako je koristiš.  :Smile:  Budući da putovnica, kao i vozačka, nije dokument koji MORAŠ imati i koristiti, ne moraš ga mijenjati sve dok ga ne misliš upotrijebiti.

Moram priznati da mi nije jasno čemu čuđenje. Ne mislim sad na vas koji ovdje pišete, nego općenito. Više puta sam se susrela s ljudima kojima se nije dalo objasniti da podaci na dokumentima MORAJU biti važeći. *Putovnica je dokaz o identitetu i državljanstvu, ali ne i o prebivalištu*, tako da je potrebno promijeniti putovnicu kad se neki OSOBNI podaci promijene - npr. ime i / ili prezime. S druge strane, putovnica se NE MORA mijenjati ako promijeniš adresu. Provjereno. Piše na stranici MUP-a. Koristila putovnicu sa starom adresom bez problema. Ali ne i sa starim prezimenom.  :Smile: 
Vozačku pak treba mijenjati ako se promijeni adresa jer ti moraju moći dostaviti kaznu / sudski poziv, što god...

----------


## mishekica

Usput...

Ako sam dobro shvatila ivaričin post - *moraš* promijeniti putovnicu? Meni je to glupo jer - tko će mene natjerati da koristim putovnicu? Ako nikad ikad više ne planiram ići igdje van, zašto bih radila novu? Mislim, mogu im donijeti staru da je ponište ako im je gušt.  :neznam: 

Mislim, ja sam svoju promijenila, samo govorim o nečemu što mi je nelogično.  :Smile: 

Recimo, moja je mama zadnju putovnicu imala u Jugi. Šta bi sad nju netko trebao natjerati da si napravi novu zato što joj je ta, eto, istekla? Gluposti!

----------


## ivarica

ovo je iz dokumenta koji smo dobili pred putovanje, poslala ga putnicka agencija
mene se ne tice jer se u mojoj obitelji ne mijenjaju prezimena LOL


*PUTNA DOKUMETNACIJA:* ime i prezime u aviokarti mora se podudarati s imenom i prezimenom u oba dokumenta: osobna iskaznica i putovnica. Međunarodna kontrola putnih isprava je  povezana s MUP-om, te imaju pravo uskratiti izlazak/ulazak  iz/u  Hrvatsku ukoliko ime i prezime u putovnici ne odgovaraju imenu i prezimenu u osobnoj iskaznici. *Od 01.11.2011. za hrvatske građane vrijedi zakon da 15 nakon udaje MORAJU promijeniti dokumente (putovnicu i osobnu iskaznicu)*.

----------


## mishekica

Sa stranice MUP-a:

* Ako osoba promijeni prezime dužna je zamijeniti osobnu iskaznicu i putovnicu (ako se njome namjerava služiti), budući se navedenim ispravama dokazuje identitet.*
Prema Zakonu o *osobnoj iskaznici*, osoba je *dužna u roku od 15 dana* od dana promjene osobnih podataka podnijeti zahtjev za izdavanje nove osobne iskaznice.
Prema Zakonu o putnim ispravama hrvatskih državljana, *osoba se ne smije služiti putnom ispravom ukoliko su se promijenili osobni podaci.*

http://www.mup.hr/1159.aspx

Eto. Znala sam da me ne mogu natjerati.  :Coffee:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ovo nisam znala. Kod udaje sam mijenjala prezime i osobnu + vozačku. Putovnica je još na djevojačko. 
> Može li netko saznati i kako, da imam dokumente sa drugačijim prezimenima?


i moja je putovnica bila na djevojački, do pred godinu -dve, nisam ni išla van ni mijenjala pasoš, čekam da deca porastu očito

----------


## ivarica

> izjavu o putovanju sam napisala samo na hrvatskom, pretpostavljam da sam i to zezla?


zezla
jutros su trazili na engleskom
naskrabala sam rukom na neki papiric, valjda ce biti ok tako neovjereno u parizu i havani??

ja sam bila uvjerena da ta izjava treba samo na granici drzave iz koje izlazis, jer je na njima da provjere da djeca izlaze preko granice u skladu sa zakonima svoje drzave
sad jos i o ovom trebam mislit, nemam uopce vremena bojat se za pad aviona i slicne stvari koje bi me trebale moriti

----------


## jelena.O

hajde javi kad dete dođe tam, a zakaj izjavu nisi pisala dvojezičnu, jedan papir, za sve

----------


## ivarica

a kad nisam razmisljala

----------


## spajalica

ivarica ne brini se, bit ce sve OK  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

avion je sletio, sad sam nekako sigurna da ce i kontrola proc ok
pa jedva sam ovaj let podnijela, ne bi mogla jos jedan natrag u istom danu  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

su živi, jel se kupaju već

----------


## ivarica

znam samo da su zivi, ostalo cu valjda saznati kad se vrate  :Smile: 
nema tamo bas interneta, na par mjesta

kupanje je na redu u drugom dijelu putovanja, prvih 5 dana su obilasci havane i ostatka zapadne kube

----------


## emily

predivno  :Very Happy: 
zavidim  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamaduda

ako netko zna, molim pomoć. htjela sam sada platiti onih 320 kn za putovnicu internet bankarstvom da ne gubimo vrijeme na uzimanje uplatnice i plaćanje u pošti. na stranicama mupa stoji poziv na broj + oib, ali mi to ne prolazi. napiše da je poziv na broj pogrešan. u Petrinjskoj mi se nitko ne javlja
da li se to uopće može tako uplatiti i kako ide taj poziv na broj

----------


## ivarica

u vecoj rubrici smijes imati tri skupa znakova
znaci u manju rubriku ide onaj dvoznamenkasti
a u vecu rubriku onda ona kombinacija tri skupa gdje je zadnji -oib
tako si uplacivala?

----------


## ardnas

> ako netko zna, molim pomoć. htjela sam sada platiti onih 320 kn za putovnicu internet bankarstvom da ne gubimo vrijeme na uzimanje uplatnice i plaćanje u pošti. na stranicama mupa stoji poziv na broj + oib, ali mi to ne prolazi. napiše da je poziv na broj pogrešan. u Petrinjskoj mi se nitko ne javlja
> da li se to uopće može tako uplatiti i kako ide taj poziv na broj


Nikad nisam to pokusala jer obi uvik nesto kompliciraju! Tamo uzmes uplatnicu koja je djelomicno ispunjena dodas svoje podatke i to je to! Za putocnice se ne ceka dugo!

----------


## Brokvica

U model upises 65, a ostalo je poziv na broj. Trebalo bi proci

----------


## mamaduda

> u vecoj rubrici smijes imati tri skupa znakova
> znaci u manju rubriku ide onaj dvoznamenkasti
> a u vecu rubriku onda ona kombinacija tri skupa gdje je zadnji -oib
> tako si uplacivala?


cure, hvala na odgovorima. 
upisivala sam tako kako je ivarica napisala, ali nije prolazilo. u kasnim popodnevnim satima sam uspjela dobiti tetu u Petrinjskoj koja mi je rekla da taj poziv na broj stvarno ne prolazi i da zanemarim što piše na stranicama jer informacije nisu točne. 
naime, ne može se po tome platiti jer su oni momentalno u uvođenju nekih novih uplatnica sa novim brojevima, a te novosti još nisu navedene na njihovom webu. 
rekla mi je da moram otići u PU po uplatnicu i onda ići platiti internet bankarstvom, pa donijeti njima isprintanu potvrdu. toliko hodanje je naravno smješno, tako da smo jutros napravili po starom dobrom postupku, u PU po uplatnicu, platiti u pošti i natrag predati zahtjev za putovnicu. 

nadam se da će biti od pomoći nekome tko radi putovnicu, da se ne gnjavi sa pozivom na broj jer to ne prolazi (zasada)

ardnas, istina da se uvijek nešto zakomplicira. kod nas je sve i smiješno i žalosno istovremeno. ništa nam ne funkcionira  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

Ide li narudžba putovnice za punoljetne i preko egrađanina?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam ide, samo ako se prijavis sa e osobnom

----------


## Peterlin

> Koliko znam ide, samo ako se prijavis sa e osobnom


Tako je. Ovdje imaš popis vjerodajnica s visokom razinom sigurnosti:  https://eputovnica.mup.hr/

----------

